# Paging all tall Merckx lovers: 2x Telekom frames on ebay



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like someone in Germany has posted both 62cm and 59cm Corsa Extra/SLX frames in Telekom livery. Apparently both are NOS as well. 

I'd love to say that I had already clicked the BIN button since I've always wanted a Telekom bike, but IMHO those prices are insane for an SLX frame. Especially considering actual team-issued MXL frames with provenance have sold for less. I suppose value is all relative so maybe someone thinks it's worth it. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/classic-Eddy-Me...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50 

http://cgi.ebay.com/classic-Eddy-Me...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50

p.s., there's actually a 3rd Corsa Extra listed by another seller for $1799. WTF?! The last few have sold for ~$500 for used frames and there was one NOS for $1000. Am I missing something or when did Corsa Extra's leapfrog all other Merckx's on the value/collectability scale?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> Looks like someone in Germany has posted both 62cm and 59cm Corsa Extra/SLX frames in Telekom livery. Apparently both are NOS as well.
> 
> I'd love to say that I had already clicked the BIN button since I've always wanted a Telekom bike, but IMHO those prices are insane for an SLX frame. Especially considering actual team-issued MXL frames with provenance have sold for less. I suppose value is all relative so maybe someone thinks it's worth it.
> 
> ...


It's benny1benny. I don't know if he has actually ever sold a frame. He had two Colnagoes that he priced as ridiculously, and he must have relisted them 10 times (before I stopped looking) at the same ridiculous prices. Maybe he is like the guy selling apples on the street for $1MM. Yeah its high, but on the other hand, he only has to sell one.


----------

